# DLan Verbindungsabbrüche



## CaptainObviouzZ (5. Dezember 2016)

*DLan Verbindungsabbrüche*

Servus zusammen,

ich habe in letzter Zeit, wie Ihr der Überschrift entnehmen könnt, leider mit ständigen Verbindungsabbrüchen zu kämpfen.
Ich benutze ein Devolo 550 duo sowohl an meiner FritzBox 7490, als auch an meinem PC/PS4 (Beider Geräte sind mit dem selben Adapter verbunden).
Leider ist das DLan für mich die einzige Alternative, da ich zu weit vom Router weg bin, um ein Kabel zu verlegen und WLan kommt bei mir leider nur noch unzureichend. Ich weiß, dass DLan nicht die optimale Lösung ist, aber ich habe leider keine Wahl und muss jetzt mein Problem fixen. 
Nun zum eigentlichen Problem: Seit ca. zwei Wochen habe ich immer wieder kurze Verbindungssabbrüche von bis zu zwei Minuten. Das Problem tritt sowohl auf dem PC als auch auf der PS4 auf. Die Adapter besitzen die neueste Firmware und auch die Stromsparfunktion der Adapter konnte ich bereits als Ursache ausschließen. Während der Abbrüche ist die die Seite des Routers nicht aufrufbar, aber auf anderen Geräten funktioniert das Internet weiterhin einwandfrei. Im DLan Cockpit werden während der Abbrüche weiterhin die Adapter als verbunden angezeigt mit unveränderter Übertragunsrate. Die Lan-Kabel habe ich bereits als Ursache ausschließen können und Steckdosenkonfigurationen habe ich alle möglichen ausprobiert und immer wieder treten die Probleme auf. Die Probleme treten wie gesagt erst seit kurzer Zeit auf. Die Adapter habe ich vor zwei Monaten gekauft und zu Anfang lief alles einwandfrei. Hausgeräte sind seitdem keine hinzugekommen und da wurde auch nichts verändert. Ich wohne in einem Einfamilienhaus und Einflüsse von Nachbarn sollten deshalb meines Erachtens auch keine Rolle spielen. 
Ich bin mittlerweile sehr verzeifelt, weil ich mit diesem Problem kaum online zocken kann ohne immer wieder Spiele wegen Disconnects zu verlieren, was natürlich sehr frustrierend ist. Ich habe mir auch allemöglichen Posts zum Problem durchgelesen, aber leider keine Lösung dazugefunden, deswegen hoffe ich, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt. 

Gruß Captain


----------



## fadade (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DLan Verbindungsabbrüche*

Nabend,

hast du die DLAN-Adapter mal testweise für 1-2 Tage in direkt benachbarte Steckdosen gesetzt? Wenn das Problem dann auch noch auftritt ist definitiv etwas am Stromnetz verändert worden.
Eine ähnliche Erfahrung musste ich leider auch schon machen: Früher Rechner und Router über 2 alte und langsame Adapter von Devolo verbunden --> lüppt. Irgendwann stand ein Upgrade auf 2 neue und schnelle Teile von AVM an. Lüppt - erstmal. Nach einiger Zeit verloren sie ständig die Verbindung - gefühlt immer wenn Waschmaschine, Mikrowelle oder andere große Verbraucher eingeschaltet wurden. Aber eindeutig konnte ich die Ursache nicht finden. Bin dann wieder auf die alten umgestiegen und seitdem keine Probleme mehr.

Wie man seine Signalqualität über die Stromleitungen irgendwie verbessern kann weiß ich leider auch nicht. Du könntest dir vielleicht mal ein anderes Paar Adapter zulegen und es damit (testweise) probieren. Da der Effekt ja seit einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt auftritt muss sich auch eigentlich irgendwas verändert haben ... vielleicht doch mal den Nachbarn fragen, ob er einen neuen Heizofen hat?!? 
Ansonsten kannst du mal einen reset der Adapter durchführen und sie dann möglichst optimal platzieren. Also nicht in Steckerleisten, Wegstrecke gering halten (manchmal bringt schon die benachbarte Steckdose deutlich mehr Signalqualität.


----------



## CaptainObviouzZ (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DLan Verbindungsabbrüche*

Servus Fadade,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Verschiedene Steckdosen habe ich bereits ausprobiert und mein PC und die PS4 sind über eine andere Steckdose angeschlossen als der Adapter. Neue Haushaltsgeräte sind nicht hinzugekommen und die Nachbarn haben auch keine neue Heizung oder dergleichen. Das Problem tritt ja auch erst neuerdings auf und das irritiert mich so. Habe auch mal beobachtet, ob das Problem auftritt, wenn irgendein Gerät eingeschaltet wird, aber das war nie der Fall. Das merkwürdige ist, dass der Adapter sofort wieder funktioniert, wenn ich ihn kurz ausstecke und sofort wieder einstecke.


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DLan Verbindungsabbrüche*

Hast du Router, Switch etc. auch mal alle neu gestartet?
Möglicherweise hat auch die FritzBox ein neues Update bekommen und will vllt. nicht mehr so recht mit dem Powerline-Adapter.
Was zeigen denn die LED auf den Adaptern an wenn es nicht funktioniert?
Steht die Verbindung zwischen FritzBox und Adapter wenn es nicht funktioniert?


----------



## CaptainObviouzZ (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DLan Verbindungsabbrüche*

Der Router wird regelmäßig neugestartet und die Verbindung steht auch weiterhin, weil die LED's immer weiß leuchten und nicht rot blinken oder ähnliches. Wie gesagt ist die Verbindung auch sofort wieder da, wenn ich das Gerät kurz aus und einstecke. Wenn ich das nicht mache braucht der Adapter so ca. 30 Sekunden bis zwei Minuten, um die Verbindung wiederherzustellen. Ich vermute, dass das Ganze entweder kurzzeitige Störungen sind im Stromnetz, die den Adapter aus der Bahn werfen oder einfach ein Softwarefehler.


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DLan Verbindungsabbrüche*

Schau mal in der FritzBox ob du den "Öko-Modus" für die LAN-Ports ausgeschaltet hast.
Sonst hab ich auch ned viel mehr Ideen.


----------



## CaptainObviouzZ (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DLan Verbindungsabbrüche*

Der "Öko-Modus" ist aus und nicht nur dir gehen langsam die Ideen aus... 
Ich habe beim Recherchieren noch eine Weitere Idee aufgeschnappt, nämlich einen Task zu kreieren der ununterbrochen jede Sekunde pingt, damit die Verbindung nicht abbricht. Anscheinend hat das vielen geholfen das Problem zu lösen und deswegen werde ich das mal testen und dann berichten.


----------

